# Those of you who homecook



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm going to be getting a little maltese in about 6 months. Right now I give my 4 Shih Tzu's Canidae kibble in the morning and they get either Wellness canned, Canidae canned or homecooked for supper. For their homecooked they usually get chicken, sweet potatoes, peas, carrots, salmon oil, calcium & vit E. Is their anything else I would need to add, or any special requirements for a maltese?

Rita


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Are your dogs lucky or what?







You feed them quite well. Maltese love all the things you mentioned.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

have you thought about doing homecooked only? i think what you're doing sounds great. do you follow a book?


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

> have you thought about doing homecooked only? i think what you're doing sounds great. do you follow a book?[/B]




I've thought about it. The store where I get Canidae is going to stop carrying it when they run out of stock this time







, I'll probably rely totally on homecooking then.

I got a canine nutritionist approved recipe from someone on another general dog forum and simplified it. I just make sure there's a meat source, sweet potatoes or something similar, and veggies and a little brown rice if it's not thick enough.

Jasmine had a blood test at a vet visit a couple months ago and all her levels look good so I must be doing something right so far. Plus she's sooooo picky, always has been, but she gobbles down homecooked food.

Rita


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you do go totally to home cooked, you'll have to make sure your dogs are getting all the vitamins they should. Their nutritional needs are different than ours. I know Dr. Dodds recommends giving an infant vitamin every day, too.

If you do a search for 'home cooked" here, we're had discussions before with great recomendations for books.

Here's some information from the canine epilepsy website (my Lady is epileptic), but it applies to dogs in general.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...upplements.html


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

sort of off topic, but did not want to start a new topic. don't mean to hijack. but can malts eat shrimp? i love shrimp and lobsters. i buy like a hundred shrimps occasionally and down the whole thing. just wondering if i can give arko 2 or 3 of them. she seems like she really wants to have one. from all i know, they MUST not have milk... how about shrimp? thanks!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Bring the shrimps and lobsters here. Alex loves them. And as long as we are at it, he also loves smoked salmon and foie gras. Prosciutto ham is one of it's favored too. Of course he will not get a complete meal with prosciutto, salmon and foie gras due to the salt content. But he eats almost as many shrimps as I do. 

When we were in Saudi Arabia, we had a little terrier mix and this one was crazy about shrimps and fish.


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

> Bring the shrimps and lobsters here. Alex loves them. And as long as we are at it, he also loves smoked salmon and foie gras. Prosciutto ham is one of it's favored too. Of course he will not get a complete meal with prosciutto, salmon and foie gras due to the salt content. But he eats almost as many shrimps as I do.
> 
> When we were in Saudi Arabia, we had a little terrier mix and this one was crazy about shrimps and fish.[/B]



thanks!! i'll try one or two first....


----------

